# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Cafe, sách và ta với ta - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Quán Café Mộc Miên
> *
> _Địa chỉ: 19 đường Ven Hồ
> _
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Café Mộc Miên
> *


*Mộc Miên* – cái tên phảng phất nét dư vị buồn man mác đã cuốn hút tôi ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên. Một chiều thu, lang thang dọc Hồ Tây, giữa cái bao la của sóng nước, giữa cái se lạnh của cơn gió mùa bất chợt, tôi tình cờ lạc chân vào quán café mang cái tên rất thu ấy. Và không biết tự lúc nào, Mộc Miên café đã trở thành chốn đi về cho những người cần không gian, cần sự tĩnh lặng như tôi.






Là một người rất yêu sách, chủ quán đã tạo cho Mộc Miên một điểm nhấn trong lòng mỗi vị khách sự đặc biệt so với các quán café khác – café sách. Tôi nhìn thấy trong chị là tình yêu với sách, sự khát khao chia sẻ kho tri thức nhân loại hơn là mục đích kinh doanh. Liệu có mấy người mở cửa hàng mà tầng 1 chỉ đơn thuần để trưng bày, triển lãm sách như ở Mộc Miên? 





Khách thường ngồi ở tầng 2 và tầng 3. Tầng 2 được coi là một thế giới truyện comic với biết bao bộ truyện tranh nổi tiếng, hấp dẫn.










Tầng 3 là khu của truyện ngắn, tiểu thuyết và các loại sách khác như tạp chí, từ điển, sách Ngoại ngữ, sách kinh doanh, Hạt giống tâm hồn…










Nằm đối diện Hồ Tây, với một không gian ấm cúng của những chiếc gối nệm mà rất thoáng mát, sáng sủa, có thể coi đây là một chỗ trú ẩn lí tưởng cho những người ưa sự yên bình, nhẹ nhàng. Chỉ cần một ly cà phê, một cốc sinh tố hay một loại mocktail, bạn có thể ngồi hàng giờ nghiền bất kì cuốn sách nào, kể cả tiểu thuyết mà không sợ ai làm phiền. 





Những lúc này, trong một không gian yên bình cùng tiết thu đang chuyển mình thế này, chỉ mình ta bên ly mocktail _Hoàng hôn rơi xuống_ với bản nhạc _Nhớ mùa thu Hà Nội_ thì quả tuyệt vời_._ Hồ Tây chiều thu, mặt nước vàng lay bờ xa mời gọi. Màu sương thương nhớ, bầy sâm cầm nhỏ vỗ cánh mặt trời…








_Menu cập nhật đến ngày 20/11/2012.
_





> *Quán Café Mộc Miên
> *
> _Địa chỉ: 19 đường Ven Hồ
> _
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Café Mộc Miên
> 
> *



Nguồn: didau.org

_Cùng khám phá Quán cafe ở Hà Nội - Quan cafe o Ha Noi_

----------


## thuty

Mình phải đến đây 1 lần mới được

----------


## wildrose

mới nghe tên thôi đã có cảm giác mộc mạc, yên bình r
phải thử 1 lần xem sao  :Smile:

----------


## littlelove

không gian yên tĩnh như thế này vừa đọc sách vừa nhâm nhi ly cafe thì còn j bằng

----------


## vaga_pro2006

tò mò quá không biết ở đây có những sách gì
phải lên thử thoai

----------


## phuthuy

menu dễ thương quá hihi
tên hay

----------


## saohoa

cafe và sách sự kết hợp hoàn hảo

----------


## Alyaj

nhìn chung cũng ok
nhưng không gian có vẻ ko lớn lắm nhỉ

----------


## pigcute

Mộc Miên nghe giống tên nhân vật trong phim Cầu vồng t/y nhỉ

----------


## Amp21

ko biết ở đây có những sách gì nhỉ
bao giờ lên thử xem mới được

----------


## Mituot

truyện vs sách kìa
mê rồi đấy

----------


## pystravel

Nghe tên quá như là tên của Diễn Viên : Mộc Miên do Phương Linh thủ vai ấy  :Smile:

----------


## dung89

Mình tưởng sách đọc miễn phí chớ

----------

